# NinjaTac



## Tom Kretschmer (Apr 4, 2013)

*File Name*: NinjaTac

*File Submitter*: scarfaceTom</p >

*File Submitted*: 23 Feb 2014

*File Category*: Slingshots

Here's a new template for making your own NT sidewinder. Have fun!!!

Click here to download this file


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

thanks!


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

Many thanks. This one is definitely on my list!


----------



## Arber (Mar 30, 2013)

Very generous of you, thanks.


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Cool thank you scarfaceTom :thumbsup:


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

thanks ! thats cool !

cheers


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

thanks for the template!


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## LBH2 (Jul 20, 2013)

Tom&#8230;&#8230;thanks for the template. LBH2


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks Tom!


----------



## AmmoMike (Dec 31, 2013)

Appreciate this,need to try something new.
Thnx much Tom!


----------



## One Shot-Corey (Nov 17, 2012)

Thanks mate


----------

